
Show HN: OS X 10.11 Platinum System Theme - jd3
https://github.com/JohnDDuncanIII/Platinum
======
jd3
A custom GraphiteAppearance.car file that will make your system look like
Macintosh OS 9. Source images provided (I created most of them, as OS 9 did
not have many traffic lights that OS X currently has). Check out
[https://github.com/alexzielenski/ThemeEngine](https://github.com/alexzielenski/ThemeEngine)
if you want to make your own.

------
anthk
I would like that but for GTK3, instead of the 2↑↑2th glossy/plain/OSX theme
clone .

~~~
jd3
Yeah, I've been wanting to do that for awhile too. I'm not too familiar with
GTK themes (other than some pretty basic configuration stuff). Maybe I'll give
it a go when I have some free time in the coming weeks.

